# Joining In



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello all! I have lurked here a little lately and decided to join in. About 4 weeks ago I weighed 214. I quit drinking Mt. Dew(bad bad bad!!!) and lost 6 pounds in 2 weeks. I started a diet about a week and a half after that (been on it for 10 days today) and have gone from 208 to 200 in that time. I am finding myself losing a pound per day lately and it is actually worrying me. I don't live a very sedatary lifestyle but not overly active either. I love the weight loss but think I may add some extra calories to slow it down a bit. I don't want to end up with really loose skin or gain it all back quicker than I lost it! 

If anyone else has experienced this or any suggestions please let me know!

I would also like to add, congrats to all on their decision to having better health and good luck!!!!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Tracy,

Welcome and congrats on the weight loss. I dropped a ton quick at times while being on ww. It seems to have averaged out. I ate a little more than I had been the past 2 weeks (a lot for one of those pms weeks when I gained a pound) but now I am back and just maintaining. I dropped 5 to 8 pounds one week and nothing for 2 weeks then do it again. How much are you eating? Are you doing Weight Watchers or something like that? I basically eat the same general things each day. I find that I am not actually bored with it until the pms kicks in and then I eat a little more and usually don't gain. I am pretty active this time of year when the arthritis behaves itself. I am in the garden and doing some excavating with dh quite a bit so I burn more calories that way. 

As long as your calorie intake is 1500 you are probably fine. If you are only doing 1000 I would slow it down a bit. The other thing with us larger people is we tend to drop alot early on and then slow down like the rest of the world. Are you really hungry? That may be an indicator to look at too. I never got the chance to be hungry when I was so heavy because I ate all the time. Now when I am hungry I eat and normal amounts of food. It works. 

Welcome and good luck! 
Laurie


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

I am on a diet through a business my husband and I are in. The name of the diet is Trim Body System Protein Plus and it's made by a company called Nutrilite. The first 16 days you eat either a protien bar breakfast or protein shake, then 1/2 a bar or shake for a snack and a veggie, then protien bar or shake for lunch, then 1/2 a bar or shake for a snack and a veggie, then a dinner that you pick certain foods from each group + 3 cups of salad greens, then another snack 1/2 protein bar or shake and a fruit. I am also drinking nothing but water and take vitamins. Not sure of the total calorie intake, thinks it's around the 1500 mark. 

I have been feeling hungry at times and have been light headed. If that happens I usually grab an apple or something like that and it's usually good after that. 

I decided to eat a little more. We'll see how that goes. 

Thanks for your response!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I would suggest eating a little bit more, and eating some solid food, rather than the shakes. A couple of eggs for breakfast will hold you till lunch time without you feeling weak, and probably has less carbs, too. (Probably less expensive, too!)

Kathleen


----------

